# Phrag. Les Dirouilles 4n



## practicallyostensible (Aug 17, 2007)

The largest of my monster phrags. It's one growth has 26" leaves, I shudder to think how big it will be in a year. This is the first bloom from it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2007)

You should show the whole plant!


----------



## Heather (Aug 17, 2007)

Gorgeous! It's nice to see something that isn't red.


----------



## Candace (Aug 17, 2007)

Those flowers look huge!


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 17, 2007)

Heather said:


> Gorgeous! It's nice to see something that isn't red.



Yeah, except for the petals! oke:


----------



## toddybear (Aug 17, 2007)

Huge flower indeed when you compare it to the red ones.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 17, 2007)

:rollhappy::clap:Love it - great job!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2007)

Good deep color.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice flower! Its beautiful!

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Aug 18, 2007)

Bring on the big ones !!!!!


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2007)

looks great


----------



## tan (Aug 18, 2007)

hope to secure one too


----------



## Rayb (Aug 18, 2007)

very nice Can't believe I don't have one of these yet.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 18, 2007)

For size comparison, the plant and it's devoted owner.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, that is one large flower, I love it's form too. Thanks for sharing the above portrait, it gives a better idea of just how big it is.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2007)

that's one big plant! and thanks for the photo its always great to be able to match a face to a name.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Heather said:


> Gorgeous! It's nice to see something that isn't red.



-fickle.
Thanx for posting Julia, so it comes above your waist!


----------

